# Good Pheasant Hunt So Far



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's been a pretty good week of pheasant hunting. The dogs have been spot on, I can't say that about my shooting though. :-x Did better today. 2 flushes, 2 shots and 2 birds with the 20 gauge.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job on the birds


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nicely done. Its great to hear that the new pup is getting some great experience too


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If anyone needs feathers for tying flies, let me know. You can have all you want.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Quick hunt tonight and it was great.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Quick hunt tonight and it was great.


WHAT!? You the man!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## brmadsenad (Nov 17, 2017)

Fowlmouth - I'm new to this and have struck out with a couple early-morning hunts at Farmington Bay. 

I've tried both the south (Woods-Cross/Bountiful) entrance and east entrances, but have stuck to the obvious dikes and perimeter roads. I'd hoped Friday morning I'd come across some recently released pen-raised birds (I heard they release them Thursday).

Any obvious advice would be greatly appreciated. I hunt with a dog. He doesn't know what he is doing either, but mostly stays within gun range and is searching. Keeping him from chasing coot into the water is a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

brmadsenad said:


> Fowlmouth - I'm new to this and have struck out with a couple early-morning hunts at Farmington Bay.
> 
> I've tried both the south (Woods-Cross/Bountiful) entrance and east entrances, but have stuck to the obvious dikes and perimeter roads. I'd hoped Friday morning I'd come across some recently released pen-raised birds (I heard they release them Thursday).
> 
> Any obvious advice would be greatly appreciated. I hunt with a dog. He doesn't know what he is doing either, but mostly stays within gun range and is searching. Keeping him from chasing coot into the water is a bit of a challenge.


I don't hunt Pheasants there, but I have seen a bunch going in the South Entrance in the past. I usually see a few around the Headquarters area and the J dike area by the airboat launch. There are some further West of Turpin, out by the Miller Unit too. It's a big place, but I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## brmadsenad (Nov 17, 2017)

*Thanks -*



Fowlmouth said:


> I don't hunt Pheasants there, but I have seen a bunch going in the South Entrance in the past. I usually see a few around the Headquarters area and the J dike area by the airboat launch. There are some further West of Turpin, out by the Miller Unit too. It's a big place, but I hope this helps. Good luck!


Thank you, I'll take any advice I can get.

About the dike/road we haven't walked is Turnpin and Miller, and thereabouts. I've stayed mostly on the east side, now that I think about it.

There are surprisingly not many helpful maps online. The map I saw posted at the east entrance today is the only map I've ever seen that clearly identified the no-hunting rest area and the Miller unit.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Took the grandson out opening day. He and the dog did well:smile::smile:.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't take sunset photos, but this one from the pheasant field caught my attention. Another good night. I smoked 2 with the 20 gauge and my dog found a cripple. My daughter was with me and she got a couple of shots at a couple of birds too. This has been a good pheasant hunt this year and the dogs have been spot on.


----------



## brmadsenad (Nov 17, 2017)

Asked for advice here a few weeks ago, so I thought I should report on success.

Saw some others, but turns out I can't shoot straight.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Went out yesterday afternoon and our group shot 4 Roosters. Went duck hunting this morning and shot a few ducks and this wild Rooster.


----------

